# Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?



## LightDemon (23. Mai 2016)

*Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Hallo Community. Folgendes würde ich gerne einrichten:

Ich habe mich gefragt, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, meinen Router zu Hause (Standart WLAN Router von vodafone/KabelDeutschland) so einzurichten, dass ich von außerhalb, wenn ich unterwegs bin, auf diesen zugreife und dann über dessen Anschluss/IP im Netz surfe. Hintergrund ist, dass ich häufig auf Reisen bin, regelmäßig auch im Ausland. Und dabei hab ich dann immer wieder das Problem, dass ich z.B. auf sportschau.de die Streams nicht verfolgen kann, weil ich dann keine dt. IP habe.

Diverse VPN Lösungen haben mich bei dem Problem nicht dauehaft zufrieden gestellt, weil ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Probleme mit der Bandbreite bekam. Da ich von außerhalb meißt große Firmenanschlüsse nutzen kann und zu Hause mein KD Anschluss mit über 100mbit werkelt, wäre  das für mich eine verlässlichere Lösung.

Die Frage die ich also habe: Geht das überhaupt?
Wenn ja, kann das der KD Router oder müsste ich mir noch eine FritzBOX zulegen?


Ahoi!


----------



## claster17 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*



LightDemon schrieb:


> Da ich von außerhalb meißt große Firmenanschlüsse nutzen kann und zu Hause mein KD Anschluss mit über 100mbit werkelt, wäre  das für mich eine verlässlichere Lösung.!



Angenommen, es würde funktionieren. Dann hättest du höchstens 6 MBit/s Download, weil dein KD Anschluss (vermutlich) nur 6 MBit/s Upload bereitstellt. Mit einem anständigen VPN ist da deutlich mehr möglich.


----------



## LightDemon (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Laut unserem vodafone Vetrag könnte unser Anschluss sogar 40Mbit im Upstream. Die realisiert er natürlich auch nicht, aber unter 12-15 sind es bisher noch nicht gewesen, wenn wir den Upstream ausgereizt haben.  Und darin liegt eigentlich auch mein Hauptanliegen, auf diesen Wert kann ich mich verlassen, mir geht es primär und die Kontinuität. Bisher kam hin und wieder Frust auf, wenn ich per VPN plötzlich anhaltenden Bandbreiten-Einbruch hatte und in die Konsequenz  irgendein Sportevent verpasst hatte. Am freien Wocheende sehr nervig  >


----------



## Dooma (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Es gibt Router die eine VPN Funktion haben, musst du nachschauen was das Teil dir anbietet an Möglichkeiten.

Ansonsten könnte man auch einen kleinen Rechner wie z.B. eine Raspberry als VPN einrichten.


----------



## nuhll (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Einfach zu hause nen Proxy laufen lassen.  Aber der Anschluss von dem du auf den Proxy gehst wird immer begrenzen. (es seie denn er ist besser als deiner Zuhause, dann andersrum)


----------



## LightDemon (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Naja, einen Proxy extra aufzubauen war jetzt auch nicht der Plan, der müßte ja dann seperat auch noch laufen - das Ziel war/ist es, dass der Router diese Funktion übernimmt.


----------



## nuhll (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Denke nicht das es son Router für kleines Geld gibt (falls es so was gibt).

Aber ganz ehrlich das macht alles keinen sinn, das einfachste wäre es irgendnen Rechner abzustellen und sich auf den per RDP zu verbinden, dann kannst du damit machen was du willst (außer Videos gucken und Spiele spielen)

So  mach ich das auch.


----------



## Dooma (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*



LightDemon schrieb:


> Naja, einen Proxy extra aufzubauen war jetzt auch nicht der Plan, der müßte ja dann seperat auch noch laufen - das Ziel war/ist es, dass der Router diese Funktion übernimmt.



Sag ich ja, guck halt mal nach ob dein Router eine VPN Funktion hat. Wenn nicht, dann bräuchtest du einen neuen Router, gemäß der Prämisse, dass es der Router unbedingt übernehmen muss.
Eine VPN für nur einen Benutzer braucht kaum Leistung, wie gesagt, selbst mini Computer wie ein Raspberry (oder vergleichbar) würden ausreichen. Allerdings laufen die alle auf Linux, da muss man sich dann leider etwas einarbeiten.



nuhll schrieb:


> Denke nicht das es son Router für kleines Geld gibt (falls es so was gibt).
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich das macht alles keinen sinn, das einfachste wäre es irgendnen Rechner abzustellen und sich auf den per RDP zu verbinden, dann kannst du damit machen was du willst (außer Videos gucken und Spiele spielen)
> 
> So  mach ich das auch.


VPN Funktionen sind nicht so selten wie man gemeinhin glaubt, aber bei Router Modellen unter 80 € tatsächlich eher selten. (Bei den Anbieter-Routern ist das leider auch oft nicht drin. Ist wohl nicht so gefragt.)
RDP wird es für ihn hier wohl nicht tun, schließlich hat er ja gesagt das es explizit darum geht z.B. Streams mit deutschen Geoblock aus dem Ausland sehen zu können. Dafür ist RDP denkbar ungeeignet.


----------



## nuhll (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Das was du sagst ergibt keinen Sinn. Wenn er sich mit ner Ausländischen IP per RDP verbindet hat er beim Surfen auf dem RDP wieder ne deutsche IP, kann also sehen was er will.

(So weit ich das verstehe können Ausländige IPs nicht auf sein Angebot zugreifen)

Von der Geschwindigkeit weiß ich nicht obs geht, ich habe "nur" 50/10 und damit könnte ich wohl keinen Film gucken...


----------



## Dooma (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Rein technisch ist das korrekt, das RDP funktioniert quasi wie ein VPN, aber die Qualität von Video Streaming über RDP ist oft dermaßen mies, dass man das wirklich nicht empfehlen kann.
Auch warum sollte er RDP benutzen, wenn er das doch gar nicht braucht?! So ziemlich jeder Rechner kann sowohl RDP als auch einen reinen VPN Dienst anbieten. Und er erspart sich gegenüber dem RDP ganz klar unnötige Datenlast auf der für Streaming wahrscheinlich sowieso schon klammen Leitung.


----------



## Basti 92 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Bedenke, wenn du eine VPN-Verbindung zu deinem Router aufbauen möchtest dieser auch die Rechenleistung benötigt um die Daten zu Verschlüsseln.
Bei den Fritzboxen z.B. der 7390 bedeutet das, dass sie bei 8Mbit/s bei 100% CPU Auslastung ist.


> Naja, einen Proxy extra aufzubauen war jetzt auch nicht der Plan, der müßte ja dann seperat auch noch laufen - das Ziel war/ist es, dass der Router diese Funktion übernimmt.


Da wäre es eben interessant welchen Router du schon im Betrieb hast, möglicherweise ist er stark genug oder sowieso zu schwach.

Steht in deinem Heimnetz zufällig ein NAS? Hat er eine VPN Funktion? Wenn das zutrifft könnte man auch darüber eine Verbindung aufbauen...
Es gibt bestimmt noch 1000 andere Möglichkeiten. Aber dafür brauchen wir mehr Infos.

MfG Basti


----------



## Hatuja (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Du schreibst, dass du deinen Internetanschluss von  Kabel Deutschland hast. Hast du noch einen alten Vertrag mit einer IPv4 Adresse? Bei neueren Verträgen bekommt man ja wohl nur noch IPv6 "DualStack Lite".  Da ist u.a. kein Portforwarding mehr möglich und dadurch kannst du keine direkte Verbindung mit Geräten von "draußen" nach "drinnen" herstellen. Dann könntest du die Sache von vornherein knicken.


----------



## Blende8 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wie kann ich von extern auf meinen Router zu Hause zugreifen und über dessen IP surfen?*

Ich bin ja auch sehr häufig im Ausland und streame deutsches TV mit magine.com

Dabei hab ich festgestellt dass nur zu Anforderung des Programmes (also wenn man aus der Auswahlliste auf die Sendung die man gucken will klickt) braucht man eine deutsche IP.  Sofort danach kann man die VPN Verbindung trennen und bis zum  nächsten "zappen" läuft die Übertragung einwandfrei. Aber dann verbindet man sich wieder mit dem VPN Server und das Spiel geht von vorne los 

Blende8


----------

